

Ask HN: How can I lay the foundations of a successful career? - filsmick

I&#x27;m turning 15. I&#x27;ve started getting into programming four years and a half ago. Computers interested me, so I started learning programming. At first I was only toying with BASIC and C; but over time I&#x27;ve started learning more. I&#x27;ve explored Ruby, Python, and then dived into the deeper workings of computers. I&#x27;ve read Code Complete 2, a few tens of other programming books about Ruby, Node.js, C, C++, software development in general, and hundreds of blog posts, Hacker News threads and StackOverflow questions. Now I&#x27;m learning Rust because its approach to memory management looks promising. I&#x27;m truly passionate about software development.<p>What can I do now, that will benefit my career in a few years? What should I do, learn or explore to become a programmer in the real sense of the word?
======
ArekDymalski
Thinking about a career defined as sequence of well paid jobs you can already
start building your portfolio keeping in mind what potential employers are
usually looking for - experience and activity. Nowadays that means a GitHub
profile featuring both own projects and contribution to FOSS.

Besides that it will always be beneficial to build a network of contacts, by
being curious, kind and helpful.

It's a very general advice, but important anyway IMO.

